# blue



## tftfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Think I know this one, but ....half gallon colbalt blue masson, I saw a bad pic, the price is low..... all repo's, or are there some old ones ?


----------



## tftfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Here is the pic.


----------



## LC (Jan 12, 2011)

The only ones I ever saw that were blue were repos , then too there could have been some made . Usually when you think you have seen it all , a certain bottle or jar will appear and surprise the daylights out of you .


----------



## coreya (Jan 12, 2011)

REPO, but lets see the base and the lip and a better look at the front embossing.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 12, 2011)

A repro in that color can still be nice. What is it though. Could you give a little more detail please? I can look it up.


----------



## tftfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Sry... cook'n din.  I sent a response to this guy, but havent got a response back yet.
   In the desciption; Front- MASONS PAT. NOV. 30TH 1858
 Back- he says it has a SWSIKA    Says it is 9 in. tall and 4 1/2 wide

 What do ya think a repo sells for ? I'm not a repo guy....but that blue sure is purdy.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 12, 2011)

Must be a half gallon.. the lid is not too ancient looking! Are you (is he) saying the jar has a "swastika" on it??


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 12, 2011)

In that pic it looks like one of them south of the border repos. Not as deep of blue and kinda light embossing. Those also came with the maltese cross on the back. They came with that thin shiney lid too.


----------



## coreya (Jan 12, 2011)

He more than likley means an iron cross not a swastika, These repos are modern as in the last 15 years and were being sold by someplace in a mid west mall (can't remember off the top of my head) and were in sets of pint, quart and 1/2 gal. here is a good repo reference. They as far as I'm concerned not worth 10 bucks but thats why they make ice cream in flavors, to each his own.

bob clay repos


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 12, 2011)

Here's a link concerning this jar. Probably China made.
http://www.bottlebooks.com/Repros/reproduction_mason_1858_jars.htm


----------



## tftfan (Jan 12, 2011)

So the correct answer is JUNK.  Thanks for the links, good info. Now I wanna see one up close....give it the evil eye ya might say.  Thanks all.


----------



## ajohn (Jan 16, 2011)

Here ya go T,
 This would be one of those '70's bunch.Midget with a real lid.On the repo's real zinc lids fit very tight or don't fit at all.


----------



## ajohn (Jan 16, 2011)

This is the base,lightly embossed 971.You could see the three piece mold seams.


----------



## ajohn (Jan 16, 2011)

The ground lip.Again you could see the mold seams.
 I paid 50 bucks for this guy and have really enjoyed it for a few years now.
 The only true cobalt MASON PAT jar I have seen,was a Consolidated jar,and went for over ten grand.


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  ajohn
> 
> The only true cobalt MASON PAT jar I have seen,was a Consolidated jar,and went for over ten grand.


 
 The old-timer diggers here said that in a dump in East Peoria, IL someone dug a cobalt 1858 and sold it for over 10,000. I wonder if it was the same jar?

 Sure wish I knew where that dump was. [&:]


----------



## jimsears (Jan 21, 2011)

The only known original cobalt CFJCo is actually a Mason's Improved jar rather than the Mason's Patent 1858 variation.  It did indeed sell for well over $10,000.  It can be seen in the middle of Darrell Plank's amazing shelf of blue jars at www.darrellplank.com.

 The blue 1858 that was dug a few years back was somewhat lighter blue, that is, medium cobalt.  It is a quart with no monogram but with a large Hemingray style mold number 3 on the base.  It also sold for $10,000 or more.  The current owner brought it to the Muncie jar show earlier this month.  He was still working up the courage to have the jar cleaned.  It supposedly came from a later dump and could have been pitched as late as the 1950's.  Folks in the 19th Century had little reason to throw out good useable jars.

 Jim Sears


----------



## Baydog51 (Jan 21, 2011)

Jim, thanks for that link to the Darrell Plank collection. Some fantastic eye candy there.--Gary


----------



## ajohn (Jan 21, 2011)

Cool stuff guys!


----------



## dygger60 (Jan 22, 2011)

Wasn't there a pint CFJ in cobalt that sold on eBay several years back for like $25G or there abouts?

   And I have noticed that those Repo's from the 70's do command a good price....well for a repo that is.

   I am trying to dig up the picture....I remember making a copy of it when it was up for auction.

   David


----------



## jimsears (Jan 26, 2011)

I don't recall a good blue CFJ blue midget on Ebay.  If you dig up the photo, I'd like to see it.   These midgets do exist in a deep cornflower or light cobalt.  Here is another Darrell Plank link for his blue midget CFJ reverse.
http://www.darrellplank.com/jars/Pics/blumidgt.jpg

 Jim


----------



## tftfan (Jan 26, 2011)

Surfin the GOOGLE...found this pic, south east bottle club I think. purdy.....


----------



## druggistnut (Feb 1, 2011)

I didn't dig it, but I sold a Cobalt 1858 Hemingray 3 quart a couple of years ago.
 The buyer basically ripped off the seller for 5K.  I had no control over the sale amount, as the seller was desperate for cash. If he had been patient, he would have gotten double, easily, as there were quite a few folks interested.
 It was dug in Jackson, Michigan and I believe I posted pics here.
 Bill


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 1, 2011)

Millville Atmospherics came in dark blue as well.


----------

